# Kostenloser PHP Eventkalender



## FlashMX2005 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich suche einen kostenlosen PHP Eventkalender der folgendes können sollte...

- Adminbereich (Kategorien, Locations etc. anlegen)
- Eventvorschschläge von Homepage besuchern ohne registrerung erreichen. (Locations anlegen)
- E-Mail Benachrichtigung bei neuen Eventeintrag
- Freischaltung durch admin.

So ähnlich wie das Script halt nur kostenlos
http://www.php-veranstaltungskalender.de/

Kennt hier jemand ein gutes Script...

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## saftmeister (26. Juli 2009)

Meinst du sowas? http://www.simons-it.de/eventlight.php

Ansonsten findest du hier sicher was du suchst.


----------

